# Doodles of potential new species



## FallinDevast (Aug 1, 2015)

I felt like sharing my drawings of potential new villager species, you can also share your ideas!







MORE animals! I gave them natural colors so they'll look pretty distinct for their species. Oh and I started giving em' names and personalities lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 1, 2015)

I never knew how much I wanted to see a snake in an AC game until just now


----------



## FallinDevast (Aug 1, 2015)

Mairmalade said:


> I never knew how much I wanted to see a snake in an AC game until just now



Yea, I felt the snake looked pretty awkward. I'd imagine they can move in an upright and coiled manner lol


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 1, 2015)

Omg I just posted a very similar thread..... Awkward.... O_O

Also I love the Bat idea. So cute! I'd love to have a little cranky bat villager. :3


----------



## FallinDevast (Aug 1, 2015)

Blondieboo13 said:


> Omg I just posted a very similar thread..... Awkward.... O_O



I like your fennec Idea! I might consider drawing one now lol. I need more inspiration for cat-like villagers,


----------



## Yumei (Aug 1, 2015)

Love the snake, but the interactions would be awkward; like presents & fruit. @...@ _Don't eat my hands!_ & I'll just hand this to your...uh...tail. OOOOOOH but you can have some length/height if there were ferrets.  (lol I'm thinking furret) but maybe it would look to much like an otter?! hmmm


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 1, 2015)

FallinDevast said:


> I like your fennec Idea! I might consider drawing one now lol. I need more inspiration for cat-like villagers,



Thanks, I'd love to see you draw one! I updated my post, I love that little bat. He kinda reminds me of marshal in a way haha! :3 

Also for cats aside from the bob cat, a snooty Persian cat would be cool. There are no fluffy cats. D:


----------



## The cub servant (Aug 1, 2015)

Meerkats! A cute little meerkat who is running around in your town!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 1, 2015)

Those are some good villager species there. I want to see some Lemurs and Scorpions. I don't think the bugs will ever happen, though, but maybe.


----------



## Zandy (Aug 1, 2015)

I love your renditions of various animals as new villagers ^^ - though I think that the dragon looks kind of old xD.  I'd love to have dinosaurs as a type of villager though even though the museum hosts a dinosaur exhibit.  It would be funny just like how you can give an octopus to octopus villagers.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

Ooooh! These are awesome designs~ 
The chake and seahorse are my favs


----------



## creamyy (Aug 1, 2015)

I love the snake. But I wonder how it would move in the game if there were a snake. 
Also for the crayfish and seahorse, it would be pretty awesome for these villagers to ask you to catch a seahorse and crayfish for them just like how Octavian asks me to catch him an octopus


----------



## Klave (Aug 1, 2015)

Ooh wow, those are great! My favourites are the bat and gecko designs - I feel they would work really well and fit in or complement the already existing villager species.


----------



## FallinDevast (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas guys! looks like I'm gonna make a 2nd batch of designs lol


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 1, 2015)

These are so cool! I love seeing fan interpretations of Animal Crossing character designs. Definitely stays true to the game.
I'm loving the Seahorse and Parakeet! You should make a few characters of each, would be cool to see different renditions of these animals


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

Some of these are awesome! The crayfish is actually really cute and I neeeeeed puppy villagers in my life


----------



## Orieii (Aug 1, 2015)

Aww, all of these are so cute! I want them all in the next AC. The snake, puppy and bat are especially cute ♡ I don't know how I feel about spider villagers though because I'm terrified of them irl D':


----------



## Mentagon (Aug 1, 2015)

The spider is amazing.


----------



## Hey_Quackidee (Aug 1, 2015)

I would give anything for the spider, sea horse, and crayfish villagers ♥


----------



## Neon Skylite (Aug 2, 2015)

FallinDevast said:


> Yea, I felt the snake looked pretty awkward. I'd imagine they can move in an upright and coiled manner lol



I imagined a snake in AC would move by the natural way (body on ground, slowly moving) then it would coil upright while standing. As with the net, I thought they could hold tools with their tail.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

These are so cool! I love the snake and gecko. I would draw out some I have in my mind, but I'm an awful artist so they'd look terrible lol. Hopefully these species will be in a future AC and in our towns one day


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 2, 2015)

These are really cool ideas! I think my favorite is the bat. It is so unique and i think there could be so many great designs if bats were added into the game. I also really like the gecko. I was just thinking that nintendo should add more reptile creatures and a gecko is just the thing because they are super cute. I also like the idea of the puppy but wonder if that is too similar to the dogs that are in the game right now. The snake is interesting and i think it would be cool to have in the game but i wonder how they would have that villager walk on the ground. I think most of the animals have some sort of feet, so it would be interesting to see what animations they come up with to make the snake walk. I also really like the fox design, crayfish, porcupine, and armadillo. Nice job!


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 2, 2015)

Those are pretty cute designs.


----------



## FallinDevast (Aug 2, 2015)

Added more animals, share more!


----------



## Krazy Karl (Aug 2, 2015)

Those are great! Would be nice to see a few of those in game


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I love all your new ones, the Persian is fabulous! I also love the snooty little Shi tzu. :3 And like I already said the fennec is so cute! I'd think her to be a Peppy villager though considering how hyper Fennecs are but normal works too and is my favorite personality type. XD


----------



## FallinDevast (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm working on some new quirky animals, similar to stitches and ribbot!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 2, 2015)

oh these are great! i'm loving the idea of a seahorse and fox. it'd be cool if we could have owl villagers too like blathers heh. i like the bat one! it reminds me of marshal


----------



## Cobra (Aug 2, 2015)

I
Need
SNAAAAKES

That bat is freaking adorable too
I like most of these o-o


----------



## FallinDevast (Aug 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> oh these are great! i'm loving the idea of a seahorse and fox. it'd be cool if we could have owl villagers too like blathers heh. i like the bat one! it reminds me of marshal



It is indeed vampire marshal! lol


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Omg! These look so amazing! I hope they do incorporate these villagers in the next game. The crayfish reminds me of corphish's design, super cute c: the bat and snake also looks really cool! It would be pretty interesting to see how Nintendo would design the snake but this is a great rendition.


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 3, 2015)

These are pretty nice! The fennec is super cute!


----------



## drizzy (Aug 3, 2015)

these are all soooo cute!!! desperately want a snake or ferret in the next ac series aaaahhhh


----------

